# Pochmann Memory Methods



## JTW2007 (Dec 31, 2008)

For those of you who use the Pochmann method, what memory method do you use?


----------



## happa95 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm gonna bump this thread cuz I'm interested as well


----------



## Garmon (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't use a memory method for corners, I remember each piece, but for edges, story method.


----------



## Escher (Dec 31, 2008)

that is not a bump. this is an 8 minute old thread.

anyway, visual. its incredibly easy, and i dont see why everyone doesnt use it, if they are doing classic pochmann. also, jtw, edit your thread so are specific as to whether you mean M2/R2 or classic pochmann.

EDIT
to stefan, fair enough, ive never, ever tried to use M2


----------



## KevinK (Dec 31, 2008)

For edges (M2), I use letters (learned from Eric Limeback's tutorial). For corners (old Pochmann), I use half visual and half letters (also learned from Eric, from whom I learned the algorithms for M2).


----------



## VirKill (Dec 31, 2008)

Story... PAO method...

It fast and Tim (also many other) said that it can be very useful at competition.

I'm start BLD one and a half month ago and my time drops really fast with this method... now I average sub 3 with PB 2:12.02

it's good memo method... just find it in memory method thread


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2008)

Stefan explains his method on his site. There are also tons of memory methods here. Come up with one on your own if nothing else. After all, it is what works best for you.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 31, 2008)

Memory method doesn't really matter as long as it works for you. It will get better after practise. Try some different methods and see which is the best.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2008)

Escher said:


> jtw, edit your thread so are specific as to whether you mean M2/R2 or classic pochmann.


I think that doesn't really matter. Memorization-wise, they're pretty much the same.

And Ville's advice is what I'd suggest, too. But to answer the question: Journey method with person-action pairs.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, journey method with subject-(action/object) pairs.


----------



## Micael (Dec 31, 2008)

I actually use Room with person-action pairs. To my opinion, the disadvantage is that I have to arrange the person with the action in my memory and that takes few time. The advantage is that you can build this system in one day and it is fairly safe, so it is a good system to begin.

As pointed out by Pochmann in its tutorial, it is good to use a system base on pairing since it keeps track of the state of the M and R slices.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 31, 2008)

I use set letter pair images for the edges, eg, Blue/Orange = Bone (BO) 

To remember edges I use a link/story method. It's not very fast, I know but I don't have much time to learn a new way at the moment. 

I use syllables for corners, (fanwuq's method) but as I'm getting better all the time, I sometimes find that I do corners visually without realising.


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2008)

I try memorise the scramble that the cube was scrambled with.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 1, 2009)

I use Pochmann corners, M2 edges. I started with roman rooms subject-object pairs, but I've switched mostly to journey for single solves and I'm gradually going to mostly visual.


----------



## CuberZ06 (Jan 1, 2009)

For corners, I just use the beginner's method that uses numbers, but for edges I use the Pochmann method and I tap where pieces need to go and just remmember my taps.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

So, I'm thinking either numbers or journey. How exactly does visual memorization work?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 3, 2009)

I believe it's just memorizing the state of the cube by what it actually looks like, rather than having a specific memo system.


----------



## Micael (Jan 3, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> So, I'm thinking either numbers or journey. How exactly does visual memorization work?



It is to memorize the path of the cycles. It does not required any system, just look where pieces (or stickers) have to go. It's very direct.

I was using it for the 3-cycle method (the first I learned) and was able to memorize in 2 min. Then I switched to M2/R2 (thanks to Stephan tutorial) and found that visual was difficult. I think it is because there are 20 pieces but 48 stickers. With 3-cycle, I was memorizing the path of pieces. With M2/R2 I was memorizing the path of stickers that produce a more complex pattern. That is just my own experience and I did not push further the visual method. I use person-action now.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there a good journey tutorial out there?


----------



## Vampirate713 (Jan 3, 2009)

I just use the story method, and remember something that swiches or swaps, to remember to switch to corners, and I put something significant to remember that I am done solving.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 3, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> I use Pochmann corners, M2 edges. I started with roman rooms subject-object pairs, but I've switched mostly to journey for single solves and I'm gradually going to mostly visual.



I do Pochmann edges, M2 corners.


----------



## Escher (Jan 3, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > I use Pochmann corners, M2 edges. I started with roman rooms subject-object pairs, but I've switched mostly to journey for single solves and I'm gradually going to mostly visual.
> ...



i hope you are going to edit that.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > mrbiggs said:
> ...



Why?
bad language?


----------



## Escher (Jan 3, 2009)

nope 

msg too short


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 4, 2009)

Hahaha, lol, how does one use M2 for corners? xD


----------



## happa95 (Jan 4, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > I use Pochmann corners, M2 edges. I started with roman rooms subject-object pairs, but I've switched mostly to journey for single solves and I'm gradually going to mostly visual.
> ...



I really hope that was a joke.


----------



## tim (Jan 4, 2009)

Where's Stefan's post?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah... Good question... Did he delete it?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes I deleted it. Shouldn't have intervened in the first place, Escher had pointed it out and was handling it beautifully already. My "Sigh" wasn't even funny, should've at least said something like "Now _that_'s creative.". Plus I think happa is right, it _must_ have been a joke (not a particularly good one, though).


----------



## happa95 (Jan 5, 2009)

YAY! Stefan pochmann said my name!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2009)

happa95 said:


> YAY! Stefan pochmann said my name!


Whoa, news conference please. Call CNN.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 5, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > YAY! Stefan pochmann said my name!
> ...



You know, I really should. You are like my HERO lol.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 21, 2010)

happa95 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



anyway what a thread killer xP

I'm trying to do Person Object Action style memo for old Pochmann....never had a successful attempt yet, just trying to get edges down. I like PAO because it only really gives you four "snapshots" to memo for edges


----------



## dbf (Jun 21, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



I use LPAO by Federico Soldati and work fine for me. and just 3 stories for edges. Well i use 2 stories and visual memo for last 2, 3 or 4 edges (depends).


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

wow, am i the only one using letters? Is POA that awesomesauce?


----------



## dada222 (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> wow, am i the only one using letters? Is POA that awesomesauce?



For corners, I assign a letter to each one, letters like b,c,d,f,g etc.
Then, for stickers on the right or left face, the letter o, for stickers on the front or back face e, for stickers on the top or bottom face a. So your corner memorisation originally coud look like this:

Bo Ce Fo Go Ca Bo De P 
(p for parity)

However, I don't memorise it that way. I make words with the first two letters and start a story. So it'd be something like

BOeing of the CEo crashed on his FOes while GOing to CAlcium land etc etc.

Something like that for edges, except with four more letters and only o and a.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 11, 2010)

Use 21 letters and you won't have to use 15 letters for 8 pieces.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 16, 2010)

I use visual for everything. That probably wasn't very helpful, but I wanted to take the rare opportunity to answer my own question a year and a half after I asked it.


----------

